# These Blues Are Weaned!!!!!



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry, I had a Cabin Boy moment! Heehee!

Anyway, I took a couple quick pics of the Blue litter that was weaned today. I spent all day outside at our garage sale, so my eyes aren't working well indoors. Pardon the off color in most of these photos. I'm slowly compiling better pics of all my available mice and I hope to have those up in the next couple of days. Until then, here's a little cuteness! 

2 Blue bucks:

Hey, Bubba *Squish*









You know it's all about me, right?









Why yes, we are boys.









Well, hey there!









MmmmHmmm. That's what I thought.









One of the Blue bucks and his Silver brother:

I know, I know. Blue too light and Silver too dark!

























AND one of the Blue does and one of the Silver does. I HAD to grab the Blue does with the too high ears for the photo shoot! Oh well, I'll pretty much be blind for the rest of the night from the sun anyway.

Blue Yin and Yang









I LOVE this Silver doe!









She's getting a little shy!









Hey! What's that?









I want down. I see something yummy.









Um, hello?









I said hello, you!









Squish the sissy until I get that yummy treat!









No, she's not kidding. She will squish me until she gets a sunflower seed. So give her one already!









Anyway, just a couple cuties until my vision recovers for better pics. They are a work in progress!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my godddd......Thank you for sharing these, they are beautiful. Are you by chance going to offer these via truck?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm loving the captions! It's the sort of thing that I do, and then get called silly...to which I say, "Thanks for noticing!"

I love the silver doe too. Nice pix.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Gorgeous mice. I love the "um hello" photo.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

great type for blues


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i love the second one


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

My heart is melting, you just slayed me with blue baby beauties! I just love your blues and I'm so happy I have a few from your lines that I get to work with daily


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

great photos of very cute mice


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Beautiful mice. I love blues :love1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Beautiful Mice !! :mrgreen: They are lovely and I really enjoyed the pics with captions-Thanks


----------

